# Waited 5 minutes, No drivers accept my ping in the busiest part of town



## StarAlex (Jun 4, 2018)

was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...

I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'

edit: meant city in title, not town.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, i was in the shower. But let’s wait for every other driver to tell you why they didn’t pick you up.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

“There was no prime time”

What more do you need to know


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


If I go to a store and they're out of the item I want, I don't cry about it.
I go find what I want somewhere else.

No cars were available.
Boo hoo

What do you want for them to send drivers in from nearby cities like the fire department does?

By the way, hope you're feeling better from when you threw up in this drivers car.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/got-posioned-and-accidently-puked-twice-on-a-ride.265315/

You're a weak troll son. Weak.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> If I go to a store and they're out of the item I want, I don't cry about it.
> I go find what I want somewhere else.
> 
> No cars were available.
> ...


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You said shared ride. Did you really come to this forum to complain that nobody took your pool ride?

Get out while you can, son...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'


That slogan does not apply to trolls & low-rated paxholes.
Call a cabbie next time. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/got-posioned-and-accidently-puked-twice-on-a-ride.265315/


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

All the drivers were making preparations to celebrate Canada Day. By the way what is that?


----------



## StarAlex (Jun 4, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> "There was no prime time"
> 
> What more do you need to know


Drivers was quick to accept non prime time rides all the time, wtf are you smoking



Cableguynoe said:


> If I go to a store and they're out of the item I want, I don't cry about it.
> I go find what I want somewhere else.
> 
> No cars were available.
> ...


Cars were available in the area (i see them on the maps), or there would be surge, but my ride was not being accepted after so long, which is weird and a 1st for me, especially in such a busy area.

Also not sure why you call me a troll, we all have unexpected bad days, I hope you never get food poisoning but if you do, you know it's a baaad and throwing up is a normal ritual.


----------



## StarAlex (Jun 4, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> All the drivers were making preparations to celebrate Canada Day. By the way what is that?


*Canada Day* (French: _Fête du Canada_) is the national day of Canada. A federal statutory holiday, it celebrates the anniversary of the July 1, 1867, coming into force of the Constitution Act, 1867 (then called the British North America Act, 1867), which united the three separate colonies of the Province of Canada, Nova Scotia and New Brunswick into a single Dominion within the British Empire called Canada.

for normal people, it is just a day off.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I work Toronto and if I got shared ping I pass on it as well, don’t care if it’s 40 Celsius out, order a regular car and I’ll pick you up, you want shared ride hop on the streetcar or subway


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


No Primetime + Lyft Line = no drivers 4 U

Duh.

Are you joking with this post? You should have added "I have a baby with no car seats and 20 bags of groceries and I was at Walmart" in addition to the "no prime time and Lyft Line"

Hmmmm.....can't imagine why no one grabbed that ping!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride


You got your answer here. Only dummies pick up Shared (It used to be called Line or Slime) on base rate.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

CALL FOR A FREAKING CAB!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Let him walk and hopefully get a heat stroke


----------



## Noonespecial (May 26, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


YOU dont realize, but lyft takes 40% and does not pay extra for drivers picking up extra passengers. I'm amazed anyone drives for the pennies they get paid. Just realize that the driver doesn't get near what you're charged. It's a ripoff for the driver to do shared rides. It's a ripoff to do any pickups in high traffic areas, it's a ripoff to do pickups or rides that take a long time and don't cover a long distance. My guess is your pickup is a high traffic area.

ON WHAT PLANET IS NO PRIME TIME GOOD FOR THE DRIVER?? these are the only rides that are worth it. It's only downhill from here on out as lyft starts taking 80% on prime time rides.... The only drivers you'll see a 3rd world non English speaking weirdos. Most pax don't realize how shitty lyft and Uber have become, but they will when all the good drivers are gone.
FYI, I, and most drivers will NEVER PICKUP a shared ride from any downtown.... 30 minutes for $3, WOULD YOU WORK FOR THAT??


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Wow you had to wait 5 minutes? Are you ok?


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

That story makes me want to vomit


----------



## StarAlex (Jun 4, 2018)

evad77 said:


> I work Toronto and if I got shared ping I pass on it as well, don't care if it's 40 Celsius out, order a regular car and I'll pick you up, you want shared ride hop on the streetcar or subway


why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and not in urgent hurry then shared makes more sense as a rider.

Why not take the subway or streetcar because its more convenient and private vehicle should be A/Ced given this weather.


Julescase said:


> No Primetime + Lyft Line = no drivers 4 U
> 
> Duh.
> 
> ...


what exactly is wrong with using a service that is offered at the standard fare and needing only 1 seat? I'm not asking for extra services. Majority drivers drive for standard base fare, or it wouldn't be standard fare. Which is why this situation is surprising!



Eugene73 said:


> Let him walk and hopefully get a heat stroke


WTF is wrong with you?



Noonespecial said:


> YOU dont realize, but lyft takes 40% and does not pay extra for drivers picking up extra passengers. I'm amazed anyone drives for the pennies they get paid. Just realize that the driver doesn't get near what you're charged. It's a ripoff for the driver to do shared rides. It's a ripoff to do any pickups in high traffic areas, it's a ripoff to do pickups or rides that take a long time and don't cover a long distance. My guess is your pickup is a high traffic area.
> 
> ON WHAT PLANET IS NO PRIME TIME GOOD FOR THE DRIVER?? these are the only rides that are worth it. It's only downhill from here on out as lyft starts taking 80% on prime time rides.... The only drivers you'll see a 3rd world non English speaking weirdos. Most pax don't realize how shitty lyft and Uber have become, but they will when all the good drivers are gone.
> FYI, I, and most drivers will NEVER PICKUP a shared ride from any downtown.... 30 minutes for $3, WOULD YOU WORK FOR THAT??


Whats up with all these entitled drivers. Riders wants the lowest price possible, drivers want the highest pay possible, I get it but
If you think standard fare pay is too low or that ride-share company takes too much then don't drive for them. No one is forcing you to. But if you DO sign up for providing that service then actually provide. A lot of people were given jobs that they otherwise wouldn't have and they are grateful. All these first world entitled drivers complaining about gig pay that they themselves sign up for, and that the majority population of the world would be envy of.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> Whats up with all these entitled drivers . Riders wants the lowest price possible, drivers want the highest pay possible, I get it but
> If you think standard fare pay is too low or that ride-share company takes too much then don't drive for them. No one is forcing you to.


You get it but.....? No, I don't think you do. Why would I be stuck with picking you up on a base Lyft Shared while I can pick up a regular ride with primetime and even a possibility of a tip? Seems to me like you're the entitled one here. Drivers are simply making smart business decisions instead of driving cheap people like you for almost free.

Next time understand you get what you pay for and pay up for a better service.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and not in urgent hurry then shared makes more sense as a rider.
> 
> Why not take the subway or streetcar because its more convenient and private vehicle should be A/Ced given this weather.
> 
> ...


Thing is we're not Uber or Lyft employees. Our cars, our business, our expenses. We make choices, bottom line being paramount.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and not in urgent hurry then shared makes more sense as a rider.
> 
> Why not take the subway or streetcar because its more convenient and private vehicle should be A/Ced given this weather.
> 
> ...


You answer your own question in your first few sentences. If you choose a shared ride, you won't get picked up. It's absolutely your prerogative to opt for a cheap, shared trip with 3 other cheapskates.....except no sane driver will ever do such a craptastick trip. Especially when it's base fare.

You can request a base shared ride all afternoon, but as you complained about yourself in the original post, you will be waiting all day long.

Why is it so difficult for you to comprehend this logic? I'm having a difficult time understanding why you don't get it.

But keep requesting those rides, and the available drivers will just keep passing you on the corner in the 104 degree heat, waving gleefully as they accept profitable rides.

Don't melt out of there!


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> If you think standard fare pay is too low or that ride-share company takes too much then don't drive for them. No one is forcing you to.


They did exactly that. They decided your lousy fare wasnt worth their time, so everyone ignored you. They are independent contractors, not employees. If you don't like it, call a cab that sends an employee.

Don't complain "no one wants to drive me" and then tell drivers "if you don't like the pay don't drive".

I mean do you hear yourself?

It could also be your rating. Tell us what it is and we can tell you if it's good.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

He is clearly a troll like lilcindy lol


----------



## StarAlex (Jun 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> You get it but.....? No I don't think you do. Why would I be stuck with picking you up on a base Lyft Shared while I can pick up a regular ride with primetime and even a possibility of a tip? Seems to me like you're the entitled one here. Drivers are simply making smart business decisions instead of driving cheap people like you for almost free.
> 
> Next time understand you get what you pay for and pay up for a better service.


If there was a regular ride you can pick up, you wouldn't be a available driver to begin with. If there isn't sufficient available drivers in the area, there would be prime-time or surge. There wasn't. A rider wanting the best value for service is not cheap but simply, and I quote, "making smart business decisions". A tip? hah, don't make me laugh, I tip 5 stars.



Julescase said:


> You answer your own question in your first few sentences. If you choose a shared ride, you won't get picked up. It's absolutely your prerogative to opt for a cheap, shared trip with 3 other cheapskates.....except no sane driver will ever do such a craptastick trip. Especially when it's base fare.
> 
> You can request a base shared ride all afternoon, but as you complained about yourself in the original post, you will be waiting all day long.
> 
> ...


The flaw here is that you assume drivers wont drive shared/pool, which isn't the case or the service wouldn't exist. This was an anomaly. Comphrend that,.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> what exactly is wrong with using a service that is offered at the standard fare and needing only 1 seat?


Absilutely nothing, except that you are not getting it.
Two things I learned early in life:
1. You get what you pay for.
2. Sometimes you need to grease the wheel to get it roll.
Base rate + Shared + I strongly suspect, that your rating as a rider is circling the drain = no ride for you.
Mystery solved.


----------



## StarAlex (Jun 4, 2018)

henrygates said:


> They did exactly that. They decided your lousy fare wasnt worth their time, so everyone ignored you. They are independent contractors, not employees. If you don't like it, call a cab that sends an employee.
> 
> Don't complain "no one wants to drive me" and then tell drivers "if you don't like the pay don't drive".
> 
> ...


Bro, all they know was that it was a shared ride... and plenty of drivers drive shared rides, or the service wouldn't exist as said before.

Yes, I hear myself, and it makes perfect sense. Look, the people that hate the pay shouldn't be driving to begin with, so they are not in the pool of available driver to begin with but of those that are driving, they should be accepting pings. How does not make sense?

What doesn't make sense is drivers that hate the pay but sign up for it and don't offer service and expects $100/hour.

I don't see my rating on the lyft app but based on what the customer service rep told me, I'm a solid 4.7 and that's supposedly an excellent passenger rating.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

henrygates said:


> They did exactly that. They decided your lousy fare wasnt worth their time, so everyone ignored you. They are independent contractors, not employees. If you don't like it, call a cab that sends an employee.
> 
> Don't complain "no one wants to drive me" and then tell drivers "if you don't like the pay don't drive".
> 
> ...


You asked a question, you got answers. So stop complaining. Don't argue. Just go away.


StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


You asked question ("WTF?"), you got answers. Don't argue, don't lecture, don't be whiney. Just go away.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

4.7 will get you picked up eventually but many drivers will honestly ignore you. I don't accept anything under 4.8 unless it's REALLY dead.

You have your answer. You don't want to listen so there's really nothing else to say. Best of luck.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Karen carpenter said:


> That story makes me want to vomit


Vomit? This story of a cheapo pax waiting in the heat for five minutes because no one picked him up for a Line base fare is wholesome and heartwarming.


----------



## StarAlex (Jun 4, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> LMFAO OK TROLL. QUIT BEING A CHEAP &%[email protected]!* AND PAY FOR A NORMAL RIDE PAXHOLE. TROLL


All caps? That will get your points across!

I always pay for a normal ride. It is required of me after every ride. There is absolutely nothing abnormal about using the resources in cars effectively, saving money and the environment. So drivers need to stop being a selfish peon and look at it from the perspective of riders and the environment too.



henrygates said:


> 4.7 will get you picked up eventually but many drivers will honestly ignore you. I don't accept anything under 4.8 unless it's REALLY dead.
> 
> You have your answer. You don't want to listen so there's really nothing else to say. Best of luck.


Thanks for the insight , in your experience, roughly what percentage of riders would you say are 4.8 and above (excluding newbie 5 stars).



HotUberMess said:


> Vomit? This story of a cheapo pax waiting in the heat for five minutes because no one picked him up for a Line base fare is wholesome and heartwarming.


drivers not taking shared/pool = "making smart business decisions" , riders selecting the service that is the best value = "cheapo". Why not the reverse?

PS: I waited inside the building lobby that is ACed


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Don’t quote someone else and attribute it to me. I never said drivers were making smart business decisions. I only called you cheap, which you are.

Supply and demand, son. I’m sure you’ve heard of it. If you ever find yourself on the losing end of it again, simply increase your offer. Don’t come whining to us, we’re only going to laugh at you.

Unless you’re a driver entertaining us with a trollpost


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> If there was a regular ride you can pick up, you wouldn't be a available driver to begin with. If there isn't sufficient available drivers in the area, there would be prime-time or surge. There wasn't. A rider wanting the best value for service is not cheap but simply, and I quote, "making smart business decisions". A tip? hah, don't make me laugh, I tip 5 stars.
> 
> The flaw here is that you assume drivers wont drive shared/pool, which isn't the case or the service wouldn't exist. This was an anomaly. Comphrend that, don't be a dum dum.


If that was the case, you wouldn't have created an entire thread saying the exact opposite. D'oh!! (This is a case of "Think before you respond.")

Nice try.

Better hurry off to your Mensa meeting *Star* Alex. Remember what you learned today: If you want to get picked up in 104 degree heat, _don't request a shared ride. _



StarAlex said:


> All caps? That will get your points across! what are you, 12 years old or a man child? For you sake, I'm hoping your 12.
> 
> I always pay for a normal ride. It is required of me after every ride. There is absolutely nothing abnormal about using the resources in cars effectively, saving money and the environment. So drivers need to stop being a selfish peon and look at it from the perspective of riders and the environment too.
> 
> ...


Your first comment says "it felt like 104 degrees F" so which was it: you were outside in 104 degree heat, or inside in 104 degree heat? Why mention the 104 degree heat if you didn't have to deal with it? Seems strange.

You're doing a LOT of back pedaling, Star Alex. Suddenly we're hearing about all kinds of exceptions and different scenarios that don't correspond with what you wrote in your original comment.

More words of wisdom for you (that you really should take to heart): Tell your story, then stick to it. Otherwise, as you're now finding out, you'll be picked apart while you flounder around trying to defend yourself and your silly, troll-esque comments.


----------



## StarAlex (Jun 4, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Don't quote someone else and attribute it to me. I never said drivers were making smart business decisions. I only called you cheap, which you are.
> 
> Supply and demand, son. I'm sure you've heard of it. If you ever find yourself on the losing end of it again, simply increase your offer. Don't come whining to us, we're only going to laugh at you.
> 
> Unless you're a driver entertaining us with a trollpost


Lol, these drivers are delusional with too high a ego and think too highly of themselves. Almost narcissist like with their self importance. Get over yourself.

Selecting the best value makes you cheap? If that's the case, I'm sure we are all cheap, so its pretty meaningless. Do you go grocery shopping or eat out at 5 Michelin star restaurants every meal? Why did you choose the 'inferior' product and not the restaurant that offers the superior product, you cheapo?

Hate to tell you this, but supply and demand also determine the value of your service, and hence the price. How those rates looking?



Julescase said:


> If that was the case, you wouldn't have created an entire thread saying the exact opposite. D'oh!! (This is a case of "Think before you respond.")
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> Better hurry off to your Mensa meeting *Star* Alex. Remember what you learned today: If you want to get picked up in 104 degree heat, _don't request a shared ride. _


 I'm not happy with waiting precisely because its an anomaly and outside the normal expectation of a quick and prompt shared ride. I will request a shared ride tomorrow and will get picked up in seconds.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> A tip? hah, don't make me laugh, I tip 5 stars.


Your stars don't pay my bills. How's the wait at the corner going?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

You lost, get over it already. Jesus.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> You lost, get over it already. Jesus.


The thickness level involved is preventing him from understanding. At least that's the only excuse I can come with on his behalf.


----------



## StarAlex (Jun 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Your stars don't pay my bills. How's the wait at the corner going?


And its not suppose to. I don't expect other people to pay my bills for free either. There is a price attached to the service for a reason.



HotUberMess said:


> You lost, get over it already. Jesus.


Nice, you must of won! Please show me your winnings! Oh wait...

You should realize there is no 'winning' for passengers in a place that is populated with butt hurt drivers with a ego problem, just like you don't expect to win in a objective argument against a crowd of racist people. Sad that you don't realize there is no winning or losing here.



Julescase said:


> The thickness level involved is preventing him from understanding. At least that's the only excuse I can come with on his behalf.


There is nothing to understand except the fact that other drivers had and will continue to drive shared/pool and there is nothing you can do about it except not participate yourself. This was an anomaly, hence the complaint/rant, lol at you self important drivers thinking you are entitled to drive premium only and taking this mini rant to shit on shared rides.



Julescase said:


> *Your first comment says "it felt like 104 degrees F"* so which was it: you were outside in 104 degree heat, or inside in 104 degree heat? Why mention the 104 degree heat if you didn't have to deal with it? Seems strange.
> 
> You're doing a LOT of back pedaling, Star Alex. Suddenly we're hearing about all kinds of exceptions and different scenarios that don't correspond with what you wrote in your original comment.
> 
> More words of wisdom for you (that you really should take to heart): Tell your story, then stick to it. Otherwise, as you're now finding out, you'll be picked apart while you flounder around trying to defend yourself and your silly, troll-esque comments.





StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, *felt like 40 degrees Celsius -->out <--* (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


Which is it? Its neither. Its you needing ESL lessons, apparently.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> No one is forcing you to.


That's right....no one is forcing us....
That's why YOU AIN'T GETTIN' A RIDE!


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm about 98-99% certain this is just a troll. Why else would someone come to a forum for drivers and say exactly the things that push drivers' buttons?

But on the off chance this not a trolling attempt, Mr. StarAlex, the reason why you were not picked up this time is simple: there were no *stupid* drivers in the area.

But don't worry, tomorrow there probably will be stupid drivers around. (If we want to be charitable, we could call them new or inexperienced drivers.)


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


Drivers do not like shared ride low rates cheap, with no tips... the is contact work and crap fares do not keep you in business!


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


It's not your fault, people are pissed "uber" keeps lower rates henceforth service suffered


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> If there was a regular ride you can pick up, you wouldn't be a available driver to begin with. If there isn't sufficient available drivers in the area, there would be prime-time or surge. There wasn't. A rider wanting the best value for service is not cheap but simply, and I quote, "making smart business decisions". A tip? hah, don't make me laugh, I tip 5 stars.
> 
> The flaw here is that you assume drivers wont drive shared/pool, which isn't the case or the service wouldn't exist. This was an anomaly. Comphrend that, don't be a dum dum.


Yes there will be drivers that do shared rides/Pool. It's not because it's a big money maker or because it's enjoyable. It's because the drivers doing it are the inexperienced or desperate. U/L constantly have to churn through bottom of the barrel drivers to keep it reliable, and even then they still need to entice those same drivers with crappy bonuses that average like $2 per ride or less. Any driver worth their salt does not do it willingly without a good surge.

Only reason you see shared cars available is because drivers can't opt out of it. If they could you would see very few of them available and wait times atrocious. U/L know these rides are crap hence the need to bribe/trick drivers into doing it. Drivers you see as a shared car are likely passing on your ping hopes of getting a regular ride, because there's no option to not receive those pings.

Yes shared rides on Lyft pay drivers the same rates as regular. However, drivers hate them because those pax are more apt to downrate for petty things, get mad over having to share, and expect premium service knowing they're paying peanuts.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> Bro, all they know was that it was a shared ride... *and plenty of drivers drive shared rides, or the service wouldn't exist *as said before.


If there were plenty of drivers taking those rides you wouldn't be here acting like a little bit&h.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> "There was no prime time"
> 
> What more do you need to know


"It was a shared ride" meaning Pool or Line.



StarAlex said:


> don't drive for them.


Aaaaaand you wonder why you werent picked up quickly enough. If you want to keep the convenience of Rideshare, pay the extra to make sure drivers keep wanting to provide you those services.



StarAlex said:


> Bro, all they know was that it was a shared ride... and plenty of drivers drive shared rides, or the service wouldn't exist as said before.


Does the service exist if you failed to recieve the service?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> Whats up with all these entitled drivers that circle jerk. Riders wants the lowest price possible, drivers want the highest pay possible, I get it but
> If you think standard fare pay is too low or that ride-share company takes too much then don't drive for them. No one is forcing you to. But if you DO sign up for providing that service then actually provide. A lot of people were given jobs that they otherwise wouldn't have and they are grateful. All these first world entitled drivers complaining about gig pay that they themselves sign up for, and that the majority population of the world would be envy of.


This attitude explains why you will wait in the heat and nobody will pick you up. 
You're lack of empathy and full blown entitlement probably has you rated pretty low on LYFT. 
Drivers barely pick up SHARED as it is. If you were <4.5 on SHARED.* You will be ignored.*



StarAlex said:


> The flaw here is that you assume drivers wont drive shared/pool, which isn't the case or the service wouldn't exist. This was an anomaly. Comphrend that, don't be a dum dum.


Who is stranded on the side of the road? Enough said.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> Drivers was quick to accept non prime time rides all the time, wtf are you smoking
> 
> Cars were available in the area (i see them on the maps), or there would be surge, but my ride was not being accepted after so long, which is weird and a 1st for me, especially in such a busy area.
> 
> Also not sure why you call me a troll, we all have unexpected bad days, I hope you never get food poisoning but if you do, you know it's a baaad and throwing up is a normal ritual.


Simply. It was a non surged Pool ride, and there were only experienced drivers in your area. Next time perhaps some Newby will be near enough to you to choose to lose money. Pool is a dangerous tool and should only be used under certain circumstances.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and not in urgent hurry then shared makes more sense as a rider.


Sounds like a lilCindy groupie


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Cklw said:


> Sounds like a lilCindy groupie


I think we should set them up on a blind date.


----------



## StarAlex (Jun 4, 2018)

I ping another ride today, same location, shared, no primetime, instant pickup. What you say to that, judgmental drivers?


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

*wags head* it's all business. As a driver, I will never pick up a "shared" ride on either platform unless it is given in Surge/Primetime. Why? There's no money in it for me. Since I'm an "independent contractor" I need to make the most money possible, for my night to be as profitable as possible. That's how most businesses run. Make as much money as possible, as fast as possible. I'm certainly not a charity.

Bottom line: If you don't want drivers to pass you up in a "Pool Ride", then go with a standard ride. Your odds of getting picked up, increase significantly.

Oh, and a 4.7 rating isn't all that great. The CS was just blowing smoke up your a$$. 4.8 is generally considered even "average".



StarAlex said:


> I ping another ride today, same location, shared, no primetime, instant pickup. What you say to that, judgmental drivers?


It's not "judgmental". The driver who picked you up made a poor business decision. It's only offered because Lyft makes money off of it.


----------



## R_I_C_O (Jul 3, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and not in urgent hurry then shared makes more sense as a rider.
> 
> Why not take the subway or streetcar because its more convenient and private vehicle should be A/Ced given this weather.
> 
> ...


pay was to low for your ride so they drove someone else see how easy & grateful #uberrickshaw smart drivers ignore 90+% of pings & cancel 20+% because we're"independent contractors" lots of drivers just drive with app on just for tax purposes & only accept the one ride a month to stay active or whatever it is, im a ghost car 5+ hours a day

games are fun
jobs not so much but its not a job till im paid least $10 ; ) till then it's play time 1star service for 1 star prices baby baby

was opted out of pool about 5 hours after they sent my first one took a dozen plus emails they dont let drivers do that anymore because 100% would opt out lol

like the 6 destination filters doh every driver set it to the airport back to 2 lmao

or the geo area filters doh every driver set it to the handful of places worth it in their market every other area ignored gotta take that option back too

all these games when the answer is $6ish more per every ride but cant go around paying labor minimum wage from 10 years ago we gotta pay minimum wage from when mork & mindy & sanford & son were groovy some places dennis the menace & giligans island were the bees knees


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


Who gives a ship! You are a rider (the most evil of all people) and this is a drivers forum. Go away. We don't need to be bothered by your entitled expectations. Have you tried to call a Taxi lately? Were you offended in the same way when they said your driver would be there within the hour?
Shared ride? You mean like Uber Pool? Oh crap, no driver should EVER accept that ride!


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Lol it still trips me out that pax actually come on this forum. Looks like the karma gods got ya bud. You don’t appreciate uber drivers and you probably don’t tip. Start tipping and tell all your friends too. Tell your mom too!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> Drivers was quick to accept non prime time rides all the time, wtf are you smoking


OG, get your own cause I don't share with paxholes


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

#1: Lol. cheapo.
#2: 5 WHOLE MINUTES. The HORROR! LMAO
#3: Male version of LilCindy. I smite you with my common sense.
#4: They were available. But they were insulted by your lack of respect for them, and your cheapness, and so let you cycle through every driver in your vicinity. If they don't respond to accept the call, they are not available. Hence, no ride for you. There was likely 20 drivers within 10 minutes of you. All too smart to accept your slime request.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> I ping another ride today, same location, shared, no primetime, instant pickup. What you say to that, judgmental drivers?


I'd say you got a driver that doesn't know what he's doing. The perfect match for you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Julescase said:


> No Primetime + Lyft Line = no drivers 4 U


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Karen carpenter said:


> That story makes me want to vomit


......and you will be charged a two-hundred banana clean up fee.....................



StarAlex said:


> If you think standard fare pay is too low or that ride-share company takes too much then don't drive for them. No one is forcing you to.


............and guess what else no one is forcing me to do? If you guessed "accept requests", that is the correct answer!...........................



StarAlex said:


> A rider wanting the best value for service is not cheap but simply, and I quote, "making smart business decisions".
> 
> A tip? hah, don't make me laugh, I tip 5 stars.
> 
> The flaw here is that you assume drivers wont drive shared/pool, which isn't the case or the service wouldn't exist.


................and a driver who declines to accept an unprofitable trip is ALSO "making smart business decisions. *Jes' in case y'aint dun' figgered it out, son, we drivers is in busy-niss to make whatcha' call a PROFIT. All that thar' talk about "pervidin' no service" ain't nothin' but no misguididd hogwash.
*
Perhaps five stars buys you something in Canada. It does not buy you anything in the U.S. of A. In the U.S. of A. ........In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).

*It don't look like thar' weren't no driver what wanted to drive no shared /pool on that thar' day yer' talkin' 'bout, now do there?*



Uber's Guber said:


> That's right....no one is forcing us....That's why YOU AIN'T GETTIN' A RIDE!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



StarAlex said:


> I ping another ride today, same location, shared, no primetime, instant pickup. What you say to that, judgmental drivers?


*Belle pour toé! T'as donné à ton chauffard ses* *cinq étoiles?*



UBERxGc said:


> let's wait for every other driver to tell you why they didn't pick you up.


I am not driving the 775,4 Km from Washington, D.C. to Toronto to cover a Lyft Line.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

The drivers here are shameful.. No wonder rideshare is getting a bad name.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Yes there will be drivers that do shared rides/Pool. It's not because it's a big money maker or because it's enjoyable. It's because the drivers doing it are the inexperienced or desperate. U/L constantly have to churn through bottom of the barrel drivers to keep it reliable, and even then they still need to entice those same drivers with crappy bonuses that average like $2 per ride or less. Any driver worth their salt does not do it willingly without a good surge.
> 
> Only reason you see shared cars available is because drivers can't opt out of it. If they could you would see very few of them available and wait times atrocious. U/L know these rides are crap hence the need to bribe/trick drivers into doing it. Drivers you see as a shared car are likely passing on your ping hopes of getting a regular ride, because there's no option to not receive those pings.
> 
> Yes shared rides on Lyft pay drivers the same rates as regular. However, drivers hate them because those pax are more apt to downrate for petty things, get mad over having to share, and expect premium service knowing they're paying peanuts.


You are so right. Pool or shared passengers cause the most trouble and I decline all of them. Let them take the bus.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> That slogan does not apply to trolls & low-rated paxholes.
> Call a cabbie next time.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/got-posioned-and-accidently-puked-twice-on-a-ride.265315/


It Is! Within reason. Requesting a pool ride is NOT within reason. Not that I pick up pool rides because I don't.



TomH said:


> You are so right. Pool or shared passengers cause the most trouble and I decline all of them. Let them take the bus.


I know I would opt out of it. I turned on the passenger app the other day and uber pool is the first thing that pops up. Passengers see UBER-X kind of shaded out. No wonder. This is the shit UBER is doing now?!? really?!?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


Oh I think I've seen you. Some dude standing with cellphone looking around, kinda agitated and sweating. I was literally across the street chilling in an AC'd car. Why didn't you order Select, I would've made a U turn and picked ya right up. Less than 5 seconds wait time. Car already cold, tinted windows, leather seats. 5 seconds sure beats over 5 mins. XM radio, you can even pick station you like, over 100 to choose from. Next time order select, I'm always nearby.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> Oh I think I've seen you. Some dude standing with cellphone looking around, kinda agitated and sweating. I was literally across the street chilling in an AC'd car. Why didn't you order Select, I would've made a U turn and picked ya right up. Less than 5 seconds wait time. Car already cold, tinted windows, leather seats. 5 seconds sure beats over 5 mins. XM radio, you can even pick station you like, over 100 to choose from. Next time order select, I'm always nearby.


I don't have all of that but you would have been in a cold car and I would have gotten you where you had to go. I have a radio and you can pick the station.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Have you considered just waiting for a one seat vehicle?


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

the last time I did pool (my only time..my fault. I should have paid more attention to what kind of call it was) UBER stole $25 from me. So, no pool for me thanks.

I don't do pool. it's not worth it. NEVER IS.



StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Oh I think I've seen you. Some dude standing with cellphone looking around, kinda agitated and sweating. I was literally across the street chilling in an AC'd car. Why didn't you order Select, I would've made a U turn and picked ya right up. Less than 5 seconds wait time. Car already cold, tinted windows, leather seats. 5 seconds sure beats over 5 mins. XM radio, you can even pick station you like, over 100 to choose from. Next time order select, I'm always nearby.


You Select floozie you...8>)


----------



## R_I_C_O (Jul 3, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Oh I think I've seen you. Some dude standing with cellphone looking around, kinda agitated and sweating. I was literally across the street chilling in an AC'd car. Why didn't you order Select, I would've made a U turn and picked ya right up. Less than 5 seconds wait time. Car already cold, tinted windows, leather seats. 5 seconds sure beats over 5 mins. XM radio, you can even pick station you like, over 100 to choose from. Next time order select, I'm always nearby.


xl will save him a little more & tend not to cancel as much either ; )


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

MarkR said:


> I don't have all of that but you would have been in a cold car and I would have gotten you where you had to go. I have a radio and you can pick the station.


No surge, no work. Let em sweat in the sun.



Rakos said:


> You Select floozie you...8>)


lo, yeah I get weak in the knees when it surges over 4x.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


Maybe your passenger rating is low? Most drivers don't want to touch problem passengers, even if there is surge!


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Call a cabbie next time.


wtf, hell no, don't tell him to call me :/



StarAlex said:


> lol at you self important drivers thinking you are entitled to drive premium only


Lots of drivers drive premium, select, lux only. And it's not "entitled", driving premium or select only is an option for any driver on the app platform with the appropriate vehicle.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and not in urgent hurry then shared makes more sense as a rider.
> 
> Why not take the subway or streetcar because its more convenient and private vehicle should be A/Ced given this weather.
> 
> ...


You seem to think you are entitled to a lot of things that we are somehow obligated to provide for you.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

You cant have American expectations. You live in a wonderful country where fewer people have to resort to driving for uber.

Your president is handsome, intelligent, and reserved. Your immigrants are treated humanely. No one has to die so billionaires can make insurance and medicine money.

By living in a country the usa almost once matched on a humanity level, you have to be thankful fewer people have to resort to driving for an evil pauper pay company originating in a fascist 3rd world hellhole to the south.



StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Rat said:


> You seem to think you are entitled to a lot of things that *we are somehow *obligated to provide for you.


Ok...I give up....

Who's this *WE* you refer to...

You and that little mouse in you pocket...?

Rakos


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

It's too cute. Maybe StarAlex, LilCindy and SadUber should get together for a circle jerk. They'd make the perfect threesome!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and not in urgent hurry then shared makes more sense as a rider.
> 
> Why not take the subway or streetcar because its more convenient and private vehicle should be A/Ced given this weather.
> 
> ...


"If you think standard fare pay is too low or that ride-share company takes too much then don't drive for them. No one is forcing you to."

That's exactly what all the drivers did. Your ride was too low a fare to be profitable, so EVERY driver passed on it. Ride share drivers are independent contractors and under no obligation to accept every single ride offered to them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

StarAlex said:


> A tip? hah, don't make me laugh, I tip 5 stars.


I need to go to Toronto and Shuffle some Shared rides.

Canadians can be F.H.P.s too



Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ......and you will be charged a two-hundred banana clean up fee.....................
> 
> ...


Evidently Uberfunitis moved to Toronto?


----------



## uberkristina (Jun 8, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


lmao! i stopped right there at "it was a shared ride" Most drivers despise that platform....


----------



## ILOVEUBERDOYOU? (Jun 24, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and not in urgent hurry then shared makes more sense as a rider.
> 
> Why not take the subway or streetcar because its more convenient and private vehicle should be A/Ced given this weather.
> 
> ...


I don't accept poops.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Have you considered just waiting for a one seat vehicle?


Yes, that's called a bicycle!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> All the drivers were making preparations to celebrate Canada Day. By the way what is that?


Canada is a country that borders to the north of the USA.
It is considered to be the 51st state.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Canada is a country that borders to the north of the USA.
> It is considered to be the 51st state.


I thought Mexico was the 51st state.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I thought Mexico was the 51st state.


No, hell no.
Even Mexico doesn't want Mexico.

We'd like them to secede from the continent. 
Build that wall! It's a ghetto.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Canada is a country that borders to the north of the USA.
> It is considered to be the 51st state.


No...no...no...

It's Puerto Rico...8>)

That is our 51st state...

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> No, hell no.
> Even Mexico doesn't want Mexico.
> 
> We'd like them to secede from the continent.
> Build that wall! It's a ghetto.


A friend told me they have some great gentlemen's clubs that are definitely valuable.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


There could be a very easy explanation for your "anomaly", and it is called "Incentives".

See, as many folks here have mentioned, pooled rides (Pool/Line/Shared) at base rates are money losers for drivers plan and simple. It is not about selfishness or greed on the driver's part. We are just not out here to lose money.

People that chose shared ride options are trying to save money. So their trips tend not to pay well. And they tend not to tip. And to compound things, the more people packed in the car, the more money that driver loses (not makes, LOSES). So if you think about it, it is a bit selfish of you to complain that drivers don't want to lose money by accepting your pickup request.

Both Lyft and Uber are well aware that smart drivers know Shared/Pool rides are a money loser for them, so they create incentives to entice drivers to take more rides (like an extra $15 to take 3 rides in a row, or $75 for 25 rides). Incentives are a big reason why drivers will take them because each Shared/Pool pickup gets them to that extra cash quicker.

So your anomaly could very well been because there were no drivers chasing incentives that were available. As long as there are available drivers who are chasing incentives, you will find ones that are willing to take your money-losing ride.

Hope that helps.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

StarAlex said:


> why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and *not in urgent hurry* then shared makes more sense as a rider.
> ...
> If you think standard fare pay is too low or that ride-share company takes too much then don't drive for them. No one is forcing you to. But if you DO sign up for providing that service then actually provide. A lot of people were given jobs that they otherwise wouldn't have and they are grateful. All these first world entitled drivers complaining about gig pay that they themselves sign up for, and that the majority population of the world would be envy of.


*So, you were in a hurry or not in a hurry??*

If you think the wait for a car is too long, then don't take Uber.

EzPz!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

StarAlex said:


> what exactly is wrong with using a service that is offered at the standard fare and needing only 1 seat?
> 
> . No one is forcing you to. But if you DO sign up for providing that service then actually provide.


Nothing is wrong.
Look at it this way: Each ride offer is a contract offer to drivers. Drivers are not enpkoyees. Drivers choose whether they want to accept the contract terms, BUT the catch is that only part of the offer is on the table. So this means drivers have reason to be judicious because they only know basic info on who they are picking up.

Does this make sense?


----------



## burgerflipper (Jun 23, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


Hi StarAlex ,

I am sorry you had to go through this. It's certainly no fault of your own. What you have to understand is its not our fault either. Lyft is artificially suppressing prime time at the busiest times of day in order to maximize the number of completed rides and to compete, price-wise, with uber. Ensuring that everyone that needs a ride gets one, is no longer a priority for them. I cant tell you how many times ive opened the lyft app at a time that i knew was super busy, and received nonstop pings from 20 minutes away, because they simply do not have enough drivers available. Meanwhile, the uber app is sending me surge requests from 5 minutes away because uber is more concerned with getting you a ride, than with it being affordable. And of course, I ignore the Lyft requests, because I never accept requests from more than 5 minutes away, and I don't accept rides that should have prime time but dont. Especially in high-traffic zones and especially when uber is offering me surge rides at the same time.

I'm not going to pass judgement on Lyft in this comment. Uber has a much more annoying practice, in which they jack up the fares for the rider, while paying drivers the regular rates. At least Lyft isnt charging you extra and pocketing it. They choose to pretend as if theres no need to have prime time to begin with.

For some perspective on how Lyft thinks, I recommend this article:

https://eng.lyft.com/experimentation-in-a-ridesharing-marketplace-b39db027a66e


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> ...
> what exactly is wrong with using a service that is offered at the standard fare and needing only 1 seat? I'm not asking for extra services. Majority drivers drive for standard base fare, or it wouldn't be standard fare. Which is why this situation is surprising!
> 
> ...
> All these first world entitled drivers complaining about gig pay that they themselves sign up for, and that the majority population of the world would be envy of.


First, why? Because it costs the driver as much to drive you by yourself as it does to drive a pool or line ride.

Second, no, when.mosy of these drivers signed up pool/line was not a thing. 
The drivers that refuse to accept pool/line requests have, for the most part, always said this service should not exist.

Now, if you and your friend or coworker or even a stranger want to work out how you will pay each other to split the fare (just like you would in a cab) and pay the regular rates, you might find a ride...

And don't forget to tip. Only total scum of the Earth don't tip their drivers.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> There could be a very easy explanation for your "anomaly", and it is called "Incentives".
> 
> See, as many folks here have mentioned, pooled rides (Pool/Line/Shared) at base rates are money losers for drivers plan and simple. It is not about selfishness or greed on the driver's part. We are just not out here to lose money.
> 
> ...


Jazapt is correct. Very well put.

Pools cost drivers money, not make them money. So if you request a Pool be ready for a long wait. Only the newer drivers might accept your ride.

Just saying


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

evad77 said:


> I work Toronto and if I got shared ping I pass on it as well, don't care if it's 40 Celsius out, order a regular car and I'll pick you up, you want shared ride hop on the streetcar or subway


There's your answer, right there.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UBERxGc said:


> Well, i was in the shower. But let's wait for every other driver to tell you why they didn't pick you up.


The best response EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Eugene73 said:


> "There was no prime time"
> 
> What more do you need to know


Also, it was Lyft Line...???



Uber's Guber said:


> That slogan does not apply to trolls & low-rated paxholes.
> Call a cabbie next time.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/got-posioned-and-accidently-puked-twice-on-a-ride.265315/


"But you HAVE to take us!!!!" as if I'm obligated to let this idiot with his two tween daughters and their giant RED slurpees in my car. I said, "Nope! Not in my car!" So he punched and dented my car, leaving $1,085 damage that of course Luber didn't cover. Now, I don't bother to let these idiots know why I cancel their rides. I just toodle on by! What? No car seats? BY FELICIA!



Pax Collector said:


> You got your answer here. Only dummies pick up Shared (It used to be called Line or Slime) on base rate.


It's kind of surprising that there were no newbies out there to sucker into picking this one up. I wonder what's going on - do you think even new drivers are getting a clue?



Pax Collector said:


> You get it but.....? No, I don't think you do. Why would I be stuck with picking you up on a base Lyft Shared while I can pick up a regular ride with primetime and even a possibility of a tip? Seems to me like you're the entitled one here. Drivers are simply making smart business decisions instead of driving cheap people like you for almost free.
> 
> Next time understand you get what you pay for and pay up for a better service.


You can't expect more from someone who likely doesn't own a car and therefore doesn't understand the economics of driving. Pretty much most Lyft riders, actually. It's why I lurk in more wealthy areas where riders also own cars, etc. I also work into the conversation that we aren't paid the miles to drive to pick them up - which always surprises them. They think that Luber is taking care of us, paying us "Up to $1,500 a week!" etc.



Julescase said:


> You answer your own question in your first few sentences. If you choose a shared ride, you won't get picked up. It's absolutely your prerogative to opt for a cheap, shared trip with 3 other cheapskates.....except no sane driver will ever do such a craptastick trip. Especially when it's base fare.
> 
> You can request a base shared ride all afternoon, but as you complained about yourself in the original post, you will be waiting all day long.
> 
> ...


This rider believes we are obligated to pick up every sniveling rider that these companies throw at us, despite the fact that we are not employees of these companies and this is "just an app"! S/he is probably a prime example of the type of people who live in that area which means most drivers avoid that area. And doesn't realize those cars on the map are fake.



henrygates said:


> They did exactly that. They decided your lousy fare wasnt worth their time, so everyone ignored you. They are independent contractors, not employees. If you don't like it, call a cab that sends an employee.
> 
> Don't complain "no one wants to drive me" and then tell drivers "if you don't like the pay don't drive".
> 
> ...


Don't tell us your rating, screenshot it!



HotUberMess said:


> Vomit? This story of a cheapo pax waiting in the heat for five minutes because no one picked him up for a Line base fare is wholesome and heartwarming.


hahahahahahah I just got it "Karen Carpenter" wants to vomit! lol


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

StarAlex said:


> Bro, all they know was that it was a shared ride... and plenty of drivers drive shared rides, or the service wouldn't exist as said before.
> 
> Yes, I hear myself, and it makes perfect sense. Look, the people that hate the pay shouldn't be driving to begin with, so they are not in the pool of available driver to begin with but of those that are driving, they should be accepting pings. How does not make sense?
> 
> ...


I have my filters set that a 4.7 is the minimum passenger rating I'll pick up . My area doesn't have pool or line . If it did I wouldn't accept them.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

well boo hoo hootie hoot hoo


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

possibledriver said:


> I have my filters set that a 4.7 is the minimum passenger rating I'll pick up . My area doesn't have pool or line . If it did I wouldn't accept them.


4.7? Living on the edge. 4.8 and above only for me.


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

I believe this needs to happen eventually for ride share to actually work for the long run.

The only point I agree with the OP is the idea that more than one rider should be in each ride.
After all that's the original idea that rideshare would elivate traffic.

They need to pay us more to do pool. Like 2/thirds or more to be fair. 
The riders would pay more per ride as well to be fair. 
Uber would retain more drivers. 
Drivers would be selected from the top drivers. 
No more raiting everyone. If there is a problem dash cams would tell the story and determine who the top drivers are. 
Uber would eliminate Uber X altogether allowing more rides with less cars. 

We would all do nothing but shared rides and we would be compensated accordingly. 

This way the OP would actually be paying what they should be for a shared ride in a private air-conditioned vehicle without having to pay for for the gas, repairs, insurance, and cost of the car.

The OP should have never been offered a ride a such a cheap price! What do you expect to happen?
Cheap prices bring out all the cheap people, complainers, snowflakes, problem causer types.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Not 


StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> ...


Not 


StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> ...


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

UBERxGc said:


> Well, i was in the shower. But let's wait for every other driver to tell you why they didn't pick you up.


I could not get there is less than 6 minutes. Sorry. Next time request a ride in Denver and i will be there. Uber-on-the-spot.....


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

OP must be on the black List


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and not in urgent hurry then shared makes more sense as a rider.
> 
> Why not take the subway or streetcar because its more convenient and private vehicle should be A/Ced given this weather.
> 
> ...


⭐


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Julescase said:


> If that was the case, you wouldn't have created an entire thread saying the exact opposite. D'oh!! (This is a case of "Think before you respond.")
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> ...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit).


40 degrees Celsius? Hell, that's a cold front out here in Phoenix.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> Riders wants the lowest price possible... If you think standard fare pay is too low... don't drive... No one is forcing you to.


Thank you for giving us permssion to make our own decisions with our own businesses. Awfully kind of you, if I must say so myself. For a minute there, I was starting to think that you were about to dictate to the rest of us how we were required to operate our businesses to _your _satisfaction.

Oh, and btw... you just stated the exactly the reason why no drivers are accepting your ride and you're standing in 40°C heat complaining about it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> Drivers was quick to accept non prime time rides all the time, wtf are you smoking
> 
> Cars were available in the area (i see them on the maps), or there would be surge, but my ride was not being accepted after so long, which is weird and a 1st for me, especially in such a busy area.
> 
> Also not sure why you call me a troll, we all have unexpected bad days, I hope you never get food poisoning but if you do, you know it's a baaad and throwing up is a normal ritual.


so not only did you want a cheap ride that cost the driver time and money. there was also a chance for some vomit in the car or maybe on another rider? This sounds great... ILL TAKE 2 !!!!



NUBER-LE said:


> He is clearly a troll like lilcindy lol


could be that or just an idiot....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> 40 degrees Celsius? Hell, that's a cold front out here in Phoenix.


Same here in Redding, CA.
That's a nice spring day here.

I have seen it go for days at over 110F, but that's ok, cause it cools off to 100 at night. Brrr.

We've been getting a break here recently, we really need a couple with these fires we're dealing with right now. Over 1000 homes totally destroyed. A third of our population is 'displaced'. It's barely been getting to 100 recently.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> I ping another ride today, same location, shared, no primetime, instant pickup. What you say to that, judgmental drivers?


your driver was desperate or a newbie.... sure wasn't anyone who used this site....


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


So you think no prime time and a shared ride makes you an attractive pax?
Your attitude that ride share is "anywhere, anytime, within minutes" tells me you are one of those entitled pax that nobody wants



StarAlex said:


> If there was a regular ride you can pick up, you wouldn't be a available driver to begin with. If there isn't sufficient available drivers in the area, there would be prime-time or surge. There wasn't. A rider wanting the best value for service is not cheap but simply, and I quote, "making smart business decisions". A tip? hah, don't make me laugh, I tip 5 stars.
> 
> The flaw here is that you assume drivers wont drive shared/pool, which isn't the case or the service wouldn't exist. This was an anomaly. Comphrend that,.


A smart business decision that resulted in you not getting a ride. You complaining n nobody would pick you up, then insist they do.
I suspect you have pissed off so many drivers your rating is very low.
We have the right to refuse service to annoying, entitled pax


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


ROFLMAO, call a Taxi guy? JMO



StarAlex said:


> why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and not in urgent hurry then shared makes more sense as a rider.
> 
> Why not take the subway or streetcar because its more convenient and private vehicle should be A/Ced given this weather.
> 
> ...


No one makes $$$ driving Cheap $$$ Skate $$ charlies$$$ around for peanuts, ROFLMAO, JMO


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Same here in Redding, CA.
> That's a nice spring day here.
> 
> I have seen it go for days at over 110F, but that's ok, cause it cools off to 100 at night. Brrr.
> ...


Oh brother, I've been reading and watching the news everyday about the fires in CA. Hope all works out for you guys. It's been a devastating month for Northern CA. Just try and stay positive. Good luck and my family's prayers are with you guys.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Oh brother, I've been reading and watching the news everyday about the fires in CA. Hope all works out for you guys. It's been a devastating month for Northern CA. Just try and stay positive. Good luck and my family's prayers are with you guys.


California has ALWAYS had a fire problem in the summer,going back decades, the media just covers it a lot more these days,jmo


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAO, call a Taxi guy? JMO
> 
> No one makes $$$ driving Cheap $$$ Skate $$ charlies$$$ around for peanuts, ROFLMAO, JMO


True, we dont make money driving these 5 blocks or anything. Entitled pax f em all.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> California has ALWAYS had a fire problem in the summer,going back decades, the media just covers it a lot more these days,jmo


True, last year it was SoCal that was blazing. As CA's next door neighbor we monitor the situation closely as many of our fire service personnel are called to help out.

On a side note a great movie to watch is Only the Brave. The movie honors the highs, lows and devastating end of AZ's Granite Mountain Hot Shots.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> California has ALWAYS had a fire problem in the summer,going back decades, the media just covers it a lot more these days,jmo


Not entirely true ...

For hundreds of years Native Americans populated the west coast. They were both hunters and farmers. When it was time to move south for winter, after harvest and just before rainy season, they'd set fire to their fields ... and everything else would catch fire.
The fire would move fast, and not get hot, because it had just burned the year before; and the year before that for as far back as anyone could remember. Even trees would be spared because the fire wasn't hot, the fuel base was only an inch or so thick. And if a tree died, like all living things do, it would dry out and be burned the next year. It put fertilizers back in the ground, and new growth would feed wild animals and it was a balanced ecology ... because of fire. Sometimes fires would start with lightning (usually in October and November before the snows) and thousands of acres would burn, the small fuel source at the bottom of the forest.

Then, the white man came along. Invented Smokey the Bear, hired hundreds of able bodied men to fight fires ... and they put out every small fire that sprang up. They sent kids to school to learn "environmentalism" and "forest conservation". And the fuel base got thicker. And thicker. Lots of fuel ... decades. Then one day, a trailer with a flat tire starts a fire alongside a highway and it finds two feet of fuel, and a multitude of trees that were down and dead and dry, and a thick, unhealthy forest because the tree huggers won't let us treat a crop like a crop. College educated people in San Francisco, LA and Sacramento know more about forests that we do. And the fire goes from 220 acres to 110,000 acres in seven days. Destroys thousands of homes, hundreds of businesses, puts 30,000 out of their homes, and kills a score of people.

But, the environmentalists don't want to hear about that ... because people deserve that. They mourn for the trees that died, when they are the ones that did it.

I am so sick of this state. 
Seriously. jmo


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


"Shared Ride" = pool, so NO RIDE FOR YOU!!!



UberBastid said:


> Not entirely true ...
> 
> For hundreds of years Native Americans populated the west coast. They were both hunters and farmers. When it was time to move south for winter, after harvest and just before rainy season, they'd set fire to their fields ... and everything else would catch fire.
> The fire would move fast, and not get hot, because it had just burned the year before; and the year before that for as far back as anyone could remember. Even trees would be spared because the fire wasn't hot, the fuel base was only an inch or so thick. And if a tree died, like all living things do, it would dry out and be burned the next year. It put fertilizers back in the ground, and new growth would feed wild animals and it was a balanced ecology ... because of fire. Sometimes fires would start with lightning (usually in October and November before the snows) and thousands of acres would burn, the small fuel source at the bottom of the forest.
> ...


You left out cattle ranchers taking their herd up to graze those forest floors and that was environmentally drummed out (this is after the indians burning).



25rides7daysaweek said:


> your driver was desperate or a newbie.... sure wasn't anyone who used this site....


Definitely a newbie. Or a masochist.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> You said shared ride. Did you really come to this forum to complain that nobody took your pool ride?
> 
> Get out while you can, son... :wink:


Pool ride = NO PICK UP IGNORED!!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

we got a thread necromancer here


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


Can you say
"lyft doesnt pay the drivers any extra money for shared rides and I'm not going to drive my cars around in circles in this heat so lyft can pocket all the money for any/all added passengers?" 
Try it the next time you order a shared ride. 
You'll feel better the more times you say it
I promise ???


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Well...you see...

You were smart enuff to google...

The problem you are having....and...

Those Uber drivers not here...

have no idea how to google...8>O

Spread the word...Use Google now...

Rakos


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

StarAlex said:


> Waited 5 minutes, No drivers accept my ping in the busiest part of town


An absolutely heartbreaking situation. Are you still there waiting?

.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I never have and never will do shared, ever!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

StarAlex said:


> was in downtown core of Toronto yesterday, felt like 40 degrees Celsius out (around 104 Fahrenheit), so I went ahead and ping a ride and waited like 5 mins and no drivers accepted my ping, WTF? Has my rating reached that low on Lyft or is no drivers working in the heat? There was no Prime time, it was a shared ride, so supply of drivers shouldn't had been that low... Usually it only takes like a couple sec to find a driver for shared ride, even in obscure areas...
> 
> I thought the whole idea of ride share was 'anywhere, anytime, within minutes'
> 
> edit: meant city in title, not town.


 Have you ever considered rollerblades?


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

StarAlex said:


> why would i need a 'regular' ride when im only 1 person? I'm paying for 3 extra seats i wont be needing. 1 person and not in urgent hurry then shared makes more sense as a rider.
> 
> Why not take the subway or streetcar because its more convenient and private vehicle should be A/Ced given this weather.
> 
> ...


You just answered your original question. Why do YOU think drivers won't spend quality time with you?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> You get it but.....? No, I don't think you do. Why would I be stuck with picking you up on a base Lyft Shared while I can pick up a regular ride with primetime and even a possibility of a tip? Seems to me like you're the entitled one here. Drivers are simply making smart business decisions instead of driving cheap people like you for almost free.
> 
> Next time understand you get what you pay for and pay up for a better service.


Spot on! An entitled weasel thinking he is providing employment.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

7 pages dedicated to an obvious troll?! OP is jerking it like a banshee!


----------

